# 10 Millionen WoW-Spieler: Wieviel Wachstum seht Ihr noch?



## Shadaim (23. Januar 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
Die Umfrage dreht sich um den neuen Spielerrekord für World of Warcraft. Hier die buffed-Nachricht zum Thema:


> Blizzard meldet 10 Millionen Abonnenten weltweit
> Nachdem am 16. Januar die erste WoW-Erweiterung The Burning Crusade Geburtstag feierte, hat Blizzard noch einmal einen Grund zum Feiern. World of Warcraft erreichte einen neuen Meilenstein und sprengte eine neue Abonnenten-Rekordmarke. Während der Weihnachtszeit kamen zahlreiche neue und ehemalige Spieler hinzu. Die Zahl der Abonnenten ist laut der aktuellen Meldung von Blizzard Entertainment auf 10 Millionen Abonnenten weltweit gestiegen. Davon kommen mehr als 2 Millionen Abonnenten aus Europa.
> 
> Derzeit ist World of Warcraft in sieben Sprachen erhältlich. Eine russische Version befindet sich ebenfalls bereits in der Entwicklung. Außerdem arbeitet Blizzard an der zweiten Erweiterung Wrath of the Lich King, die auf der BlizzCon 2007 angekündigt wurde.



Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (23. Januar 2008)

Mit Wrath of the Laich King kommt es vielleicht noch auf 12 Millionen hoch. Aber viel Platz ist da glaub ich nicht mehr. 2008 kommen ja auch mit WAR und Conan interessante Alternativen raus.

Aber naja, was weiß ich schon.


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (23. Januar 2008)

Erster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja n bisschen spielraum hats noch aber ich glaub nicht dass es noch viel viel höher steigt!!


----------



## Kalwe (23. Januar 2008)

Ich denke, dass sich das momentane Wachstum im Wesentlichen aus neuen Märkte kommt. Asien hat noch großes Potential und Russland kommt jetzt neu dazu. USA und Westeuropa dürfte der Markt gesättigt sein, viel wird da nicht mehr kommen, vielleicht ist es sogar schon rückläufig.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (23. Januar 2008)

Ich denke,dass du noch Spielraum ist,da WoW ja nun auch Russland erobert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:Ich begrüße diese neue Quallität der Umfragen sehr,vielen Dank für die Initiative Eurer seits.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## TvP1981 (23. Januar 2008)

Denke auch, das Spiel wächst dank der neuen Märkte in Asien und Russland.
Wobei auch hierzulande noch genug Leute in die Versuchung gelangen, sich WoW zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider fehlt ein wenig die zusammensetzung der Zahl 10 Mio. 

Sind dort alle Accounts gewertet, sprich inaktive Accounts, Testaccounts etc..

oder nur die, die auch monatlich ihre 13 Euro bezahlen.


----------



## Gangatwo (23. Januar 2008)

würd auch sagen das da noch ein bisschenspielraum ist aber mehr als so 13 Mil. werden es meiner meinung nach nicht


----------



## Grudig (23. Januar 2008)

denk so es kommt auf die 14-16 mio..mehr aber auch net..dann is es schon zu alt würd ich sagen...

obwohl die variante "WELTHERRSCHAFT" auch nice wär..hehe xDDD


----------



## Grednedai (23. Januar 2008)

ich denke mal 12-15 mio spieler sind noch drin


----------



## m0rg0th (23. Januar 2008)

Jo, ich denke auch so 12 - 15 werden schon noch drin sein. Ich kenne einige, die auch jetzt noch neu anfangen und vllt kommt ja auch noch eine Erweiterung, mit einer neuen Grafik-Engine ... dann könnte auch noch was passieren.


----------



## InTheEnd (23. Januar 2008)

WELTHERRSCHAFT XD irgendwie wäre das lustig und furchterregend zugleich^^
naja ich denke viel mehr wird die nicht mehr steigen aber mal schaun wie es aussieht wenn die neuen MMOs raus sind

Nichts desto trotz: Respekt Blizz das ist nicht schlecht 10Mio Abonnenten fließt nun sicher VIEL Geld in die Kassen^^


----------



## Steve Coal (23. Januar 2008)

Nun dass die Zahl noch hoch geht ist glaube ich sicher. Die Frage ist wie weit!

Mit Wotlk werden wohl nochmal ein par dazu kommen, dann wird WoW ja auch in immer mehr sprachen übersetzt. Aktuell ist ja eine russische Version in Entwicklung, da gibts bestimmt auch noch einige die dann deshalb einsteigen.

An eine Verdoppelung glaube ich dennoch nicht! Ich hab deshalb mal für 15 mio gestimmt.

Es stimmt zwar das in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren noch gute Konkurrenten rauskommen werden, aber es ist ja nicht so dass WoW nicht auch jetzt schon Konkurrenz hätte!
Tabula Rasa / HDRO / Guild Wars.....

Ich kenne viele die zwar die neuen Sachen ausprobieren und teilweise auch dabei bleiben, aber ihre WoW Accounts werden weiter aktiv gehalten und auch gespielt. Seltener aber sie werden gespelt und das langt ja auch.

Darum glaube ich dass ein tatsächlicher Wert zwischen 12 und 13 mio realistisch ist.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2008)

15 mio ist locker möglich mit arthas .. neuem dk ect .. bc war ja ned soo viel neues .. aber dk ect neue bg's locken sicher ein paar noch an .. 
ZOMFG wana kill arthas the 1337 king GieV epIx 

weltherschafft eher ned da sich nedmal jeder mensch nene pc gescheige denn wow kaufen kann..


----------



## DaEgo (23. Januar 2008)

Wie schon angesprochen, Markt gesättigt, Russland wartet etc
aber diese umfrage ist in der ersten wahl von 15 Millionen schon zu unrealistisch und zu hoch gegriffen.

12 - 13 Millionen schätze ich


----------



## Two (23. Januar 2008)

ich denke es wird bei jeder erweiterung die spilerzahl wieder hoch gehen -neue und alte wo wieder anfangen- aber i wan wird das spiel wieder uninterresant oder zumindest gibt es dan ein anderes top spiel und wow wird verdreng so wie es auch schon mit anderen war

alles hat ein ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach und wegen weltherrschaft dan wäre es i wan bestimmt so wie in den buch epic falls das wer kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Globi (23. Januar 2008)

Realistisch betrachtet denke ich, dass die 20 Millionen Grenze sicher noch zu schaffen ist.

Aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich, die Weltherrschaft ist doch unser allen Ziel!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (23. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube,wir ziehen bald alle nach Grönland und zocken da 24/7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/vote 4 Weltherrschafft


----------



## Uniqueron (23. Januar 2008)

Wenn die Golseller weiterhin so aktiev sein werden im Game und mehrere geste Acc. erstellen dann steigt die Zahl über 15 Millionen mit WOTKL. Und in par Jahren stellt sich heraus das die Goldseller die Macht übernommen haben und die normalen Gamer in den hintergrund drengen. Zu 60% Goldseller und 40% gamer in WOW. Und wie in der wow Geschichte kommt es zur einer weltweiten Schlacht zwischen Goldsellern und Gamern. Horde und Alliance vereinigt euch!
4 jahre ist es nun her das sich die sterblichen Völker zusammen schlossen um gemeinsamm den Antsurm der Goldsellern zu trotzen. Zwar wurde Nordend geretet doch der aus der Not geborenen packt zwischen der Horde und der Alliance ist wieder zerbrochen. Und wieder läst der Dumpfe Klang der Kriegstrommeln die Erde erbeben.


----------



## Luzîfer323 (23. Januar 2008)

natürlich Weltherrschaft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie war das in einem buffedCast noch?.. WoW spieler besetzten Grönland und gründen den  neuen Kontinent "Nordend".. oder ein User kommentar der schon einige buffedCast zurück liegt wo ein User bis ins Jahr 2100 spekuliert wo ein Junge namens Neo geboren wird um die Welt zu retten wobei in dieser zeit schon längst die Komplette Menschheit in die World of Warcraft verfrachtet wurde und diese ihnen als die Reale Welt vorgegaukelt wird.

Und noch ist es ja lange net überall erhältlich, also das geht erstmal noch weiter nach oben... und irgentwann sind es dann genügen für die Weltherrschaft

Also ich hab mich dem schon immer angeschlossen, und man KANN und WILL sich ein Ende von WoW gar net vorstellen und wenn es ewig weiter geht müssen alleine wegen dem Gruppenzwang irgentwann alle spielen.

/vote 4 Weltherrschaft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psychomuffin (23. Januar 2008)

Uniqueron schrieb:


> Wenn die Golseller weiterhin so aktiev sein werden im Game und mehrere geste Acc. erstellen dann steigt die Zahl über 15 Millionen mit WOTKL. Und in par Jahren stellt sich heraus das die Goldseller die Macht übernommen haben und die normalen Gamer in den hintergrund drengen. Zu 60% Goldseller und 40% gamer in WOW. Und wie in der wow Geschichte kommt es zur einer weltweiten Schlacht zwischen Goldsellern und Gamern. Horde und Alliance vereinigt euch!
> 4 jahre ist es nun her das sich die sterblichen Völker zusammen schlossen um gemeinsamm den Antsurm der Goldsellern zu trotzen. Zwar wurde Nordend geretet doch der aus der Not geborenen packt zwischen der Horde und der Alliance ist wieder zerbrochen. Und wieder läst der Dumpfe Klang der Kriegstrommeln die Erde erbeben.



Gästeaccounts werden nicht gezählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illian1887 (23. Januar 2008)

natürlich die weltherrschaft, dann gibt es endlich mal Illidan in echt! *g*


----------



## Nihlo (23. Januar 2008)

denk bei dem kurs is bei ca 12 schluss


----------



## Greeki (24. Januar 2008)

Die 20 Mio. Grenze wird wohl noch erreicht. Der Markt wächst extrem und die Konkurrenz ist stark am schlafen. Conan/Pirates/WAR wird floppen auch wenn sie teilweise mehr bieten. WoW wird lange Zeit Klassenprimus bleiben. Die Frage ist nur wie lange Blizzard WoW 1 ausreizen will bzw. was ihr neues noch geheimes MMO sein wird (ich persönlich meine, dass sie sich damit die grösste Konkurenz machen).


----------



## Belgand (24. Januar 2008)

Wenn die Industrie weiterhin nach Osten abwandert fallen die Europäer schon mal wech... da kann sich das keiner mehr leisten. Hoffe ich find auch bald wieder n Job.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (24. Januar 2008)

Ich hab mal die 15 Mio geklickt.

Spielraum nach oben ist ja noch, und mit Wrath of the Lich King wird sicher auch noch was passieren.

Aber ich denke dass es sich zwischen 10- und 15 Millionen einklinken wird da ja wie schon genannt auch andere MMOs kommen oder sogar schon da sind und man gerne mal was von genervten WoW-Spielern liest.


----------



## Theremone (24. Januar 2008)

http://www.warcraftrealms.com/temp/activity-2007-12.htm
Hier sieht man das mit Bc fast 2 Millionen leute dazu gekommen sind, aber was war eigentlich der angekündigte Kontend mit Bc?: 2 Neue Rassen, Lvl 70, Neues Bg, Neue Welt, Arena Pvp das wars...Was kommt mit WotLk?
Neue Heldenklasse, lvl 80, PvP Zone mit Belagerungs Waffen, 1n1 Arena, Neue Welt...Der Neue Kontend ist ungefähr gleich interessant...Dann kommt auch noch Russland ins Spiel. Ich schätze am Ende des Jahres 2008 hat Blizzard knapp 15mio Spieler


----------



## Crash_hunter (24. Januar 2008)

wenn rußland noch dazu kommt sagen wa 15 mille... war wird seine anhänger ziehen auch im wow kreis... mir geht wow schon etwas aufn keks bin zwar noch ne 70 aber die q sind sooo öde...geh ad hin hol/kill/such/frag/sag Xy und komm zurück zu mir. ätz. Das einzige was ich an wow schätze ist das spieln in gruppen. Vorallem in instansen, daher hab ich ein pala twink(halb main) gemacht mit dem ich ausschließlich in instanzen rumhänge(grad das kloster) macht echt fun.

so viel dazu hoffe ich vermisse das nciht in war

MFG Crash_Hunter


----------



## Antimon (24. Januar 2008)

Ich geh von ca 18 Mio aus.
Asien hat noch großes Potential, mit der russischen Version 
werden bestimmt auf einen Schlag ca 2-3 mio
neue Spieler dazu kommen und wenn WotLk erscheint
aktivieren auch einige wieder ihre Accounts, nur um mal
zu schaun was sich so geändert hat.


----------



## Caveman1979 (24. Januar 2008)

Ne vieleicht gehts noch auf 12 wird aber dann heftig runter gehn da sehr interessante alternativen für die gamer schon angekündigt werden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æika (24. Januar 2008)

Ich schließe mich meinem VorVorposter *g* an und trendiere auch noch weiter nach oben 10-20 mio sollten drin sein... eher 15-20 mio...

Man muss auch einfach noch dazu bedenken, dass wotlk vermutlich nicht das letzte Addon war... Mealstorm & Co.^^

Dazu kommt ~ Blizzard ~ ich mein, wenns jmd schafft seine Sättigungsphase zu verlängern und so zu dehnen, dann diese Firma ~ (wie war das "wir legen das Content auf 8 Jahre..."), was die Marketing-technisch draufhaben... muss man nicht viel dazu sagen oder? - wenn man ähnlich wie mc's mit scheisse (um nicht zu sagen, dass ich nicht auch dort gelegentlich esse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) geld machen kann, ums ganz krass auszudrücken, dann kennt man seine Kunden... 

Blizzard kann und will nicht so ignorant sein, wie viele meinen... um nicht zu sehen welche upcomming games da kommen... die reagieren da 100% und wissen genau was sie dann auch zu machen haben...
Und wenns nen Nachfolger wird alla Starcraft oder Diablo3... Kunden werden die in den nächsten 5 Jahren, jedenfalls statistisch gesehen, nicht verlieren...

Dazu kommt, ich glaub, das is einfach ziemlich unrealitisch zu sagen: "hey wotlk wird paar upgrades bringen, aber im prinzip das gleiche..." - sicher, aber kann denn die "zukunft" soviel mehr bringen mit der voraussetzung, dass Blizzard stehen bleibt...als könnten die nich cryengine implementieren, wenn sie wollten, als könnten die nich einfach die pvp contents aus anderen spielen für sich einführen :x?

Man soll nicht unterschätzen, warum die Markführer sind und was das eigentlich heißt...

Naja... Ich selbst werd' auch neue Spiele, wie AoC, War und vorallem Aion antesten... aber wenn die nicht versprechen was sie halten, ziehts einen WENN ÜBERHAUPT immer wieder zurück zu WoW...


----------



## Bebele (24. Januar 2008)

"Ihr wisst nicht, was Euch erwartet!"

 .......trifft es wohl am ehesten.......


(10Millionen nach knapp 3 Jahren?)


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (24. Januar 2008)

Mh...^^
I-wann wird es einen Durchbruch in der Forschung geben..
man zieht son Zeug an das man sich einbildet in WoW zu sein
dann...
WELTHERRSCHAFT!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanier (24. Januar 2008)

Tippe ma dass es noch 2 bis 3 Millionen
mehr werden könnten, wegen Russland.
Dann is aber Schluss, kann ja nicht die
Ganze welt WoW spieln 

MfG Vanier


----------



## Ice_frog (24. Januar 2008)

Blizzard war der Einstieg für viele in die Online-Spiele-Welt, sie waren ziemlich die ersten die ein so großes Online Spiel rausbrachten und dafür hatten sie bester voraussetzungen (Warcraft Serie). Ich denke, das es auf 15. Mill. ansteigen wird, weil: Werbespots + Addons. Nur es kommen mit der zeit mehrere neue (gute) Online Spiele und da wird es auf Dauer schwer für Blizz mitzuhalten.


----------



## Necronos1 (24. Januar 2008)

Also an 15 Millionen glaube ich auch nicht ganz, vielleicht wird der Höhepunkt bei 13 liegen, hängt davon ab in wlechen Ländern es noch Angeboten werden. Es steht jedenfalls starke Konkurrez vor der Tür, die Blizzard doch einige Spieler kosten wird...


----------



## Norei (24. Januar 2008)

Ich sehe die Gremnze auch bei 12-13 Mio. Dabei spielt natürlich das Timing eine entscheidende Rolle. Wenn WAR und AoC vor WotLK kommen, wenn das HdRO AddOn und das Release in Korea vor WotLK kommen, kann es passieren, dass wir den Höhepunkt schon fast gesehen haben. Wenn WotLK vor den genannten kommt, sind durchaus über 15 Mio drin. Da muss WotLK dann aber deutlich mehr als die gezeigten Features liefern, um dieses Niveau dann lange zu halten.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (24. Januar 2008)

ganz klar ist da noch spielraum, wenn es jetzt schon 10 mille sind dann werden es noch ein paar million mehr werden denk ich mal, da ja dieses jahr (IRGENDWANN) Wrath of the Lich King rauskommen wird und nochmal en paar leute zu WoW animieren wird denk ich mal^^ also würde ich sagen 15 mille sind schon net unrealistisch

MFG Dragonsdeath


----------



## Augstus (24. Januar 2008)

15 mille is realistisch


----------



## Renoon (24. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mal für die 10 Millionen und bergab gestimmt, aber ich denke es werde vielleicht noch 1-2 Millionen kommen aber keine 5 Millionen mehr.
Da jetzt sehr viele MMOs auf den Markt kommen die auch von WoW Spielern sehnsüchtig erwartet werden kann es nur noch bergab gehen...


----------



## Sweny (24. Januar 2008)

WELTHERRSCHAFT!!!!11elfelfdröflizig

Muwhahahahaha! \°_^/


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Ich denke wir werden nahe an die 20.000er Grenze kommen, oder sie überschreiten,
denn so schnell sehe ich noch keine Ende für World of Warcraft, es wird weiter gehen und
weiter und weiter, und ich bin mir sicher, dass, auch wenn bei jedem AddOn Leute weggehen,
es wiederum Leute gibt die begeistert von dem AddOn, WoW verfallen.


----------



## Kira-kun (25. Januar 2008)

Ich gehe davon aus das Blizzard nun den Höhepunkt erreicht hat.

Russland mag zwar als nächstes folgen aber darf man ned die 3 Großen dieses Jahr vergessen.

Da wäre einmal Aion, welches sicher in Asien einschlägt wie eine Bombe.
Ein Spiel mit WoW Steuerung und Quests in einem bombast real/anime look.

Da werden sicher Millionen Asiaten von WoW abspringen, man darf ned vergessen
zeriweise hatte Lineage II ebenfalls weit über 4 Millionen Spieler.
Auch im westen denke ich werden es viele testen wegen der sehr netten Grafik und
dem interessanten Gameplay was auch von beginn an Wert auf PvPvE legt.


Dann kommen da auch noch AoC und WAR, welche gerade die Vollblut PvPler von
WoW anlocken werden, denn mal ehrlich, PvP in WoW ist grotten schlecht.

Ich kenn soviele PvPler die in WoW nurnoch raiden im PvE, weils das PvP absolut nicht
bringt.
Diese wollen aber auch alle ausnahmslos die kommenden 3 PvP Titel anzocken.


----------



## Frostgrim (25. Januar 2008)

denke das die zahl eh nicht representativ ist während in europa und den USA alle aktiven accounts gewertet werden, wird in z.B. China jeder account gezählt weil dort ein anderes abrechnungssystem gilt(zahlung Pro Stunde(4 cent link))

die zahl in europa ist realistisch die in asien leider nicht daher ist die zahl von 10 millionen auch nicht echt.


----------



## schoeni (25. Januar 2008)

werden schon noch paar leute dazukommen, hab mal 15 millionen genommen


----------



## Cronoz (25. Januar 2008)

Nochmal +5Mio is schon ganzschönviel man muss das realistisch sehen ok der Vorteil ist wenn man WoW spielen will muss man es sich kaufen nicht wie man es mit anderen normalen spielen machen kann cracken aber noch mal die hälfte dazu is denk ich ne nette überlegung aber mehr als 12-13 werdens denk ich mal nciht mehr...


----------



## Archilion (25. Januar 2008)

Müsst mal denken was das Geld bringt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10.000.000 zahlen monatlich 10-14 Euro ein (genauen betrag weiß ich jetzt nicht)...

naja aber 15mio werden noch realistisch sein


----------



## The Darkwarlock (25. Januar 2008)

6,7 Milliarden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denk ich^^


----------



## Mondenkynd (25. Januar 2008)

Denke mal 15 werden's noch =)


----------



## Gradius@PTR (25. Januar 2008)

Das es in WoW viele Goldfarmer und Inaktive Accounts gibt , stimmt aber:
Farmbots machen maximal 1% der Accounts aus
Testaccounts und inaktive Accounts werden nicht mitgezählt

Ich bin sicher, trotz War und AoC, WoW wird bleiben und weiter wachsen!


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Januar 2008)

Also die Zahl kann durchaus noch sehr nach oben gehen. Das Zauberwort heisst Lokalisierung! Allein in China sind 4.5 Millionen der WoW-Spieler vertreten. 
Wenn man das jetzt noch auf so eine Spielverrückte Nation die z.B. Südkorea ausweitet, kann das noch mal einen gewaltigen Sprung nach oben bedeuten. Also ich sage mal 15 Mio. +. Allein durch WotLK kann diese Marke inkl. der Lokalisierung für vielleicht noch andere Länder ausser China schon 15Mio. Spieler erreichen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Januar 2008)

Ich denke, schon allein mit der WoW Erscheinung in Russland wird die 13 Millionengrenze gebrochen. Mit WotLK werden es nochmal ein Stück mehr. Besonders, da viele gerade eine Pause machen und mit dem Addon wieder spielen werden.
Selbst die Erscheinung von WAR (Was meiner Meinung nach, im Gegensatz zu HDRO ein absoluter Reinfall wird) oder AoC (Wo durch die FSK-Begrenzung viele Spieler wegfallen) wird nichts an der Spielerschafft rütteln können. Sicher, so einige Spieler werden abwandern, aber wie viele werden durch das Addon dazu kommen? Mit großer Sicherheit mehr, als weg gehen.

WoW ist und bleibt vorläufig _DAS_ MMORPG auf dem Markt. Die leichte Handhabung ist ein wichtiger Punkt, dessen ist man sich bereits sicher. Auch das breite Spektrum, mit dem Blizzard WoW gefüllt hat, wird weiter ausgebaut. 
Spätestens, wenn Blizzard endlich das Housing einführt, ist die 15 Mio. Marke gebrochen.


Just my 2 Cent.

EDIT: Achja, natürlich ist ein weiterer Grund, dass WoW keine allzu große Grafikanforderung hat. Würde diese stark verbessert und den Grafiken der kommenden MMOs angepasst, so würde es viele Spieler ausgrenzen. (Mich eingeschlossen)


----------



## Garnalem (6. Februar 2008)

Ich würde sagen, die 12 Millionen-Grenze knacken sie noch. WoW soll ja u. a. auch noch in Russland rauskommen. Danach wirds eng. Die Spieler lassen sich nicht ewig binden, es gibt eine Menge neuer MMORPGS und WoW wird einfach älter und auf die Dauer langweilig. Nicht umsonst arbeitet Blizz schon an einem noch geheimen Next-Generation-MMO mit dem Projektnamen "Hydra".


----------



## Naaruby (8. Februar 2008)

Das spiel hat die besten tage gesehen immer wieder werden Server geschlossen. Es gibt zudem viele Spiele auf den markt die Am Großen RPG BAum rütteln und auch ihre Früchte ernten wollen.


----------



## ego1899 (12. Februar 2008)

naja man kann nicht abstreiten das die sache mit den neuen tv werbungen und so nochmal nen richtigen push gegeben hat, kenn viele die deshalb mal reingeschaut haben und ich denke das das noch so weitergehen wird...


----------



## drunker (12. Februar 2008)

ich kenne viele die aufhören ...

... und jeder der interesse an rollenspielen hat, kennt wow inzwischen. 

daher denke ich, dass die zahlen sinken werden, da die zahl der "einsteiger" meiner meinung nach nicht die "aufhörer" ausgleichen.


----------



## Søren (17. Februar 2008)

Also ganz ehrlich nur reiche die 50 jahre stehen halten länger.


So mal vom Prinzip ich finds schlimm was die eigentlich mit den Klassen machen, die Server haben immer mehr lags die könnten ruhig sich mal ein bisschen zeit lassen bugs beheben etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (18. Februar 2008)

Rund 15 Millionen Spieler werden es wohl noch, danach dürfte es stagnieren. Auch neue MMOGs werden Spieler abziehen von WoW,vor allem die,die schon lange nach Alternativen lechzen - siehe jetzt schon RPler be LotRO, Open-PvPler werden dann wohl zu WAR oder AoC gehen.


----------



## Gwynny (18. Februar 2008)

Also 15 Millionen werden es bestimmt noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## 0wned159 (18. Februar 2008)

also weltherrschaft ist eigentlich auszuschliessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  denn es wird IMMER einen geben der nicht spielen wird ^^  aber ansonsten hmm wenn die erfahrungen /mob gesteigert werden vlt. 20 mil. weil ich kenn paar die zu wenig ep/mob aufgehört haben^^


----------



## Bl4ckrock (27. Februar 2008)

Ich denke mal das Spiel wird noch gut auftrumpfen mit dem neuen addon, da ja auch starcraft und halt die warcraft reihen von blizzard kommen, die wissen was man braucht das ein spiel süchtig macht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greyhound76 (27. Februar 2008)

Sicherlich wird da noch was kommen, aber ich denke sobald Warhammer Online raus is wirds eng.


----------



## Keshius (27. Februar 2008)

Meiner Meinung nahc kommen etwa 5 Millionen neue Spieler pro Add on.


----------



## Sempai02 (27. Februar 2008)

Keshius schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nahc kommen etwa 5 Millionen neue Spieler pro Add on.



Wobei wahrscheinlich auch zig Millionen aufhören,weil ihnen das Setting nicht gefällt oder immer das gleiche Spielprinzip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Spambot (12. März 2008)

Ich denk mal der große Hype is vorbei, jetz spielen eher Casuals ab und an und die Hardcore Raider.. also wie in RL, die Mittelschicht schrumpft ^^


----------



## Manturo (13. März 2008)

Es heisst doch immer:"Man soll aufhören wenn es am Schönsten ist"
Diese Zeit ist bei WoW mit Patch 2.4 endgültig vorbei, man siehe auf den HP's und Forum's der Top-Gilden die sich damit nur "Verarscht" fühlen, und jeder weiss doch dass es mit 2.4 mit der Raid-Ini und der 5er doch nur ist um die restl. Zeit auf WotLK vertreiben für die, die den Content clear haben, so wie es einst mal mit Naxx war um bis TBC noch was machen zu können.
Die T6-Teile die neu hinzukommen zbsp., was haben die für'n Sinn??
Man bekommt dadurch doch nicht mal nen 8er Bonus! Ist ja rein nur dazu da, damit sich Gilden den Arsch aufreissen um "ALLES" zu haben.
Meines Erachtens werden mit WotLK wieder einige Leute aufhören so wie es bei TBC war und damit beginnt die Welle erst mal so wie es bei TBC auch war!
Es haben die Guten Alten Gamer aufgehört weil sie sich Verarscht gefühlt haben und so wirds bei dem neuen Add-On auch wieder sein, und es wird aber dann gar nicht mehr aufhören bis WoW im Dreck liegt mal zu ausgedrückt da ja nebenbei noch WarHammer Online und andere MMO's erscheinen werden die für WoW dann ne starke Konkurenz darbieten mit der sie nicht klar kommen womit Blizzard das Konzept und das Prinzip und den Sinn von WoW neu überarbeiten muss!

Danke und MfG

P.S.: Falss Ich mich falsch augedrückt habe oder jemand was nicht Versteht, bitte um Hinweis!!


----------



## PickelBee (13. März 2008)

Ich denke auch, das durch die hinzukommende Russen die Spielerzahl steigen wird, wenn Bilzzard die monatlichen Kosten aber auf zB 10 € senken würde, denke ich das es weltweit 1/3 mehr Spieler gegeben würde. 
Das SPiel hat immer noch Potenzial!


----------



## RazZerrR (16. März 2008)

Hi Leute, 
ich sehe in Blizzard noch ein großes Potenzial an Unterhaltung. Bei Blizzard wird es nie langweilig, wenn die ersten alles erreicht haben z.B. BT geraidet, T6 full, kommt immer etwas nachgeschoben, wie jetzt z.B. mit 2.4 die Sonnenbrunnen Insel.

Ich glaube, dass deswegen viele neue User ein Blizzard Abo besitzen werden.

MfG  * RazZerrR*


----------



## Jamaican (23. März 2008)

Erstmal ein gratz an blizzard aber was jetzt passieren wird ist klar. WoW wird viele viele Spieler verlieren denn in den kommenden Jáhren werden auch viele andere MMOG`s rauskommen. Ich denke das Warhammer und Age of Conan die größten konkurrenten werden aber ganz ehrlich, stand WoW nicht schon lang genug an der Spitze? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (23. März 2008)

Aber ganz ehrlich?

10 Millionen Menschen spielen WoW, ihr könnt WAR und HdRO so oft große Konkurrenten nennen wie ihr wollt, sie sind es momentan nicht, selbst mit ner Million Spieler (was echt viel ist wenn wir uns das mal ins Geächtniss rufen) ist ein MMO noch lange kein ernsthafter WoW Konkurrent,

Huhuuu, 10 MILLIONEN -> 10.000.000 Spieler, macht euch mal klar was für eine krasse Zahl das für ein SPIEL ist und ihr hier seid meinetwegen die harten, die sich verarscht fühlen usw wegen der neuen Inis und so (Ma nebenbei, diese Inis wurden entgegen eurer Meinung NICHT gemacht damit ihr noch imbarers Equip bekommen und rumprollen könnt sondern um SPAß zu bieten!!!), aber der Großteil der Spiele sind "normale" Spieler, die solche Erweiterungen und Patches super finden und die weitere Freunde zu WoW holen und so wird WoW vorerst weiter wachsen, wenn ein Spiel ersteinmal solch eine Spielerzahl erreicht hat dann hält sich diese Spielerzahl fast von allein.

Wenn sie keine Erweiterung mit neuer Grafik bringen (Also auch die alten Gebiete und alle Charaktere/NCs etc überarbeiten/neumachen) tippe ich auf 14-15 Millionen, wenn sie eine Erweiterung bringen in der sie auch ne neue Grafik mit einbauen könnt die 20Mille klappen.


----------



## Erw (25. März 2008)

Ich denk ma 20 mil werden das noch da fast täglichneue user kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorbet (26. März 2008)

DaEgo schrieb:


> Wie schon angesprochen, Markt gesättigt, Russland wartet etc
> aber diese umfrage ist in der ersten wahl von 15 Millionen schon zu unrealistisch und zu hoch gegriffen.
> 
> 12 - 13 Millionen schätze ich



ich denke der markt ist noch nicht gesättigt. Ich bin auch ein neuanfänger, denkt mal an die schicht der 
Rentner die sind auch eine potentielle Spielerschicht.

Liegt eigentlich auch daran wie man neu spieler oder neu einsteiger in wow behandelt. Nicht alle haben
ein wissen von 10 oder mehr jahren wow spielen hinter sich.

Wenn man diesen leuten etwas freundlicher entgegenkommt wäre das wachstum von wow noch viel grösser

Mann sollte nicht immer ein riesiges computer wissen voraussetzten und jemanden die fachausdrücke
um die ohren hauen, wenn dann rückfragen kommen heist es dann meistens du nob oder ähnliches.


----------



## Andy890 (28. März 2008)

15 Millionen sind bestimmt noch drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scalieri (31. März 2008)

<---steht dazu ein Noob zu sein

Mein Verkäufer des Vertrauens hat sich gewundert warum in den letzten Wochen er nichts verkauft hat und plötzlich in ein paar Tagen 10 Spiele

ich denk die 15 Mio. gehen noch


----------



## d2wap (4. April 2008)

Ich denke auch, dass die Spieleranzahl noch wächst.
Schaut man auf den Verkauf in den Charts, so ist WoW - sowohl standalone als auch im Battlechest sehr erfolgreich.
Mit dem neuen Addon kommen ggf. noch mehr Leute...

Da Blizzard aber angeblich nur die wirklich aktiven Accounts zählt und zwischendrin wohl einige aufhören, so denke ich, dass die Zahl mäßig steigen wird... bis Ende des Jahres wohl 11 Millionen.. und mit dem Lich King kommen ggf. noch einige alte Leute zurück die ihren Acc raktivieren.. dann ist Blizzard schnell bei 13oder 14 Millionen...


----------



## Ladria (4. April 2008)

mit WOTKL werden bestimtm wieder einige spieler das handtuch werfen, aber es werden dafür umso mehr dazu kommen, da es ist beste möglichkeit für neueinsteiger ist etwas zu erreichen. 

wow verliert zwar einiges an high e. pve spielern, da das unausbalancierte verhältnis zwischen den pvp items(die echt jeder bekommen kann) und den pve items(steckt viel mehr zeit hinter, dennoch droppen hier zum teil z.B. schlechtere waffen-blabla kennt man ja) scheiße finden. oder aber einige belohnungen für hero-marken *hust*
wie aber bekannt ist, sind das nur ein paar % von allen wow spielern. deshalb denke ich, dass da mehr dazu kommt, als gehen würd--> folglich wird die spielerzahl noch steigen...das spiel ist ja auch einfach unschlagbar^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2008)

blizzard wird zur WELTENMACHT muahaha


----------



## Mikroflame (6. April 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich?
> 
> 10 Millionen Menschen spielen WoW, ihr könnt WAR und HdRO so oft große Konkurrenten nennen wie ihr wollt, sie sind es momentan nicht, selbst mit ner Million Spieler (was echt viel ist wenn wir uns das mal ins Geächtniss rufen) ist ein MMO noch lange kein ernsthafter WoW Konkurrent,
> 
> ...


Naja,ich denke eher das,dass Spiel mit einer besseren Grafik eher Spieler verliert,denn es hatt ja nicht jeder WoW Spieler ständig die neuste Grafikkarte...
Hab auf 15 Millionen getippt,aber mal sehen ,vll werden es ja mehr wenn WOTLK noch nen paar überraschungen liefert


----------



## Arthorhas (7. April 2008)

Die Sache ist die, das es sich ja um die Gesamtzahl handelt. Da ja Blizzard selber die Chance nur durch Lokalisierungen sieht das Spiel noch zugänglicher zu machen denke ich das dort schon noch Potenzial besteht. Man bedenke allein die Entwicklung für den Russischsprachigen Raum. So werden schon noch einige Millionen dazu kommen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. April 2008)

denke mal allzulange dürfte das wachstum nich mehr anhalten. es wird ja doch imerm älter und irgendwann hat sich jeder mal sattgespielt


----------



## RoxxNoxx (15. April 2008)

Bis 15 mio geht das noch aber dann gehts berg ab..... vllt. aber auch nicht wer weiß das schon


----------



## °°Maggi°° (16. April 2008)

15 MILLION aber nur wenn BLIZZARD DIE Montats PREISE senkt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tipp 8-10 € ^^


----------



## Kazega (17. April 2008)

Wow stirbt bald aus, die Luft ist draußen, nicht jeder will ein Spiel über einen längeren Zeitraum wie maximal 2 Jahre Spielen, Wotlk wird ein letztes aufbäumen werden, da vermutlich nicht sonderlich viele Neueinsteiger von 1 - 80 leveln werden...
Von daher sag ich "Jetzt gehts Bergab"


----------



## DocFloppy (18. April 2008)

Kazega schrieb:


> Wow stirbt bald aus, die Luft ist draußen, nicht jeder will ein Spiel über einen längeren Zeitraum wie maximal 2 Jahre Spielen, Wotlk wird ein letztes aufbäumen werden, da vermutlich nicht sonderlich viele Neueinsteiger von 1 - 80 leveln werden...
> Von daher sag ich "Jetzt gehts Bergab"



Naja ein weiteres Addon steht ja schon wieder in Aussicht nach Wotlk...
ausserdem soll ja auch noch ein Warcraft-Movie kommen,
ich denke wenn Wotlk ein Erfolg wird, also neue Spieler anlocken kann und
die jetzigen halten, dann pegelt sich das die nächsten Jahre so bei 15 Mio ein.


----------



## Elfenpower@mal'ganis (23. April 2008)

hi 
ich finde es dof das sie versuchen jedes jahr eine neue erweiterung raus zu bringen da es mich wirklich aufregt ich habe vor 2 jahren mit wow angefangen war auf 45 und bc kahm rauß schnell auf 57 gelevelt und dann durch killn in höllenfeuer gelevlet dann 70 und habe nicht gerade gutes eqip und in mom geht das mit dem eqip eig und bald soll ne neue erweiterung kommen


----------



## °°Maggi°° (28. April 2008)

Kazega schrieb:


> ,* da vermutlich nicht sonderlich viele Neueinsteiger von 1 - 80 leveln werden...*



Ich habe gehört das Blizzard vor hat, ein Char gartis auf Level 60 mit RAR EQ zuerstellen ( für die Anfänger kostete das was EXTRA )und wenn mann sich neue Chars macht sind die direkt auf 1 wie immer ^^.

Meine Meinung dazu: Ein gute Idee ^^


----------



## °°Maggi°° (28. April 2008)

Elfenpower@mal schrieb:


> hi
> *ich finde es dof das sie versuchen jedes jahr eine neue erweiterung raus zu bringen * da es mich wirklich aufregt ich habe vor 2 jahren mit wow angefangen war auf 45 und bc kahm rauß schnell auf 57 gelevelt und dann durch killn in höllenfeuer gelevlet dann 70 und habe nicht gerade gutes eqip und in mom geht das mit dem eqip eig und bald soll ne neue erweiterung kommen



Mir gehts genau die sollen noch 1 Jahr warten mindest  :: Sollen *GRAFIK UND SO NOCH VERBESSER * und nicht alles in Patches danach.


----------



## Delphin87 (28. April 2008)

Es gibt keine 10 Millionen Menschen die WoW spielen. 

Es gibt nur 10 Millionen Abonementen. Abonementen = keine Spieler. 


Also:

Abonement= nicht jeder Spielt das spiel, darunter auch gekündigte Accounts, Test Account´s usw. die als Beispiel 6 Monate so weiter laufen. 

Blizzard zählt nicht die Leute die Spielen sondern nur das was sie verkaufen /die Abbos dabei ist es egal ob die schon uhrzeiten gekündigt sind oder ob nur 1 Mal im Monat gespielt wird.

Irgendein volltrottel hat sich die Daten geschnappt und das daraus erlesen. 



Traue keiner Studie die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast sag ich dazu ;-) 

10 Millionen Spieler... 
könnt ich glatt glauben wenn ihr mir ne Möglichkeit zeigt wie man ne unbekannte zusammenrechnet. Noch dazu gehen manche Abends um 21 Uhr on und hören um 22 Uhr auf. Wie brechnet man das? Wird man da auch als Spieler mit gezählt? Und WOMIT wird das gezählt? Ist dort ne riesen Rechenmarschiene die die Logs von sämtlichen Spielern zusammen zählt. Was für ein Datensalat das wohl wäre xD

Naja Fragen über Fragen ;-)

^,^


----------



## Kazega (29. April 2008)

°°Maggi°° schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört das Blizzard vor hat, ein Char gartis auf Level 60 mit RAR EQ zuerstellen ( für die Anfänger kostete das was EXTRA )und wenn mann sich neue Chars macht sind die direkt auf 1 wie immer ^^.
> 
> Meine Meinung dazu: Ein gute Idee ^^



Nicht jeder ist bereit sein Geld aus dem Fenster rauszuwerfen um sich nen bereits vorgelevelten Char erstellen zu lassen, wenn du ein spiel neuanfängst würdest du auch nicht direkt für mehr geld nen fast fertigen char kaufen wollen. Ich kann mir kaum glauben das Blizzard sich so nen blödsinn einfallen lassen würde.


----------



## Sunay´swrathbringer (6. Mai 2008)

bist die ganze welt uns gehört hrhrhrrhrhr


----------



## airace (4. Juli 2008)

6,7 Milliarden: Weltherrschaft!  	 [ 172 ]  	** [16.65%]

hehehehe


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Juli 2008)

Traue nie einer Statistik die du nicht selber gefälscht hast... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## texus19 (15. September 2008)

WAR IS COMING!!!!!!!


----------



## Glolin (28. Januar 2009)

also ich denke es werden noch viel mehr leute anfange auch grade weil es schon so viele spielen und mann immer mehr leute kennt (im rL) die das auch so spielen.

so ich ich: Stolzer NachtelfJäger lvl7^^


----------



## Frek01 (18. Februar 2009)

naja rechne mit kaum wachstum,
würd jetzt nich sagen dass wow absofort bergab geht aber in weiter zukunft werden schon viele leute aufhören

weil wow keine herausforderungen mehr gibt un blabla jeder weiß warum


----------



## brunschi (1. März 2009)

ich denke mal über *20 *Millionen wird es nicht kommen...aber hoffen wir das beste

Sieg für Theradras!! *gg*


----------



## HGVermillion (3. März 2009)

Wieviele sind es denn inzwischen, seid den 11 Millionen ist schon einige Zeit vergangen seid sie die neuesten Userzahlen veröffentlicht haben, dürften bei dem Wachstum doch eigentlich schon bald 12 Millionen sein? Ich meine die Normale Version steht auch noch immer in den Verkaufscharts.


----------



## neo1986 (3. März 2009)

Ich sehe noch viel wachstum wenn ich sehe wie viele in meinem Freundeskreis grade aufem P Server spielen und die nächste zeit auf ein normalen server anfangen ..... noch viel bestimmt noch auf 15mio.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. März 2009)

Ich denke nicht, dass da jetzt noch großartig viel kommen wird...


----------



## modekfighter888 (6. September 2009)

Ich würde sagen....................:
6,7 Milliarden: Weltherrschaft!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antonio3 (14. Januar 2010)

15-20 millionen aber eher 20^^
jetzt sind derzeit 13mil. glaub ich sry wenn ich mich täusch und sobald das nächste addon kommt auch paar spieler wieder mehr... und spätestens wenn der warcraft film herausen ist werden die zahlen wieder steigen... 
ich mache seiht circa nen monat wow pauße ka aber derzeit gefällts mir überhaupt nicht... werde mit cata mal anzocken aber naja mal sehen...


----------



## Gnoffl (20. Januar 2010)

zu- und abgänge werden die Anzahl an Spieler bei 10 Millionen halten... bis das Spiel dann irgendwann in naher Zukunft komplett seinen reiz verliert


----------

